# acer a100 help



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

I could use some assistance. This is my first tablet and I am trying to get used to honeycomb. I haven't upgraded to ICS,yet. Does flash 11 work with ICS? There doesn't seem to be a settings button. Can you text on a tablet without a phone #? If so how do you do so? Is there any way to stop the white button from flashing? It's kinda driving me insane...lol. Any and all help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There is a type of Flash installed in ICE. Adobe has stopped the production of Flash for mobile devices.

Android has installed their own type of Flash for its browser.


For texting you can download 3rd Party Apps which give you free texting over a wireless network. Unless you have a 3G/4G tablet.


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

Are there certain videos and functions that the ICS flash can't do, that the adobe flash that came with the A100 does? Do you know what the flashing light is and how to turn it off? Also, how do you organize your bookmarks? I was able to move them around before, but I can't remember now.


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry for new post, but I couldn't edit the post in time. I only want my aol account to be accessed. I have k-9 mail, but it seems to be ignoring it. How do I get that to work and acknowledge only that email account. Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

For setting up an e-mail account follow this here: How do I set up email on an Android phone?

All online Flash content should run just fine. There is almost no difference between Adobe's version and Android's version.

Not sure if you can organize bookmarks. I do know that you can save them in one big list.

What do you mean by the flashing lights?


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

The acer A100 has a hard button that's a home key and it flashes for no apparent reason. Maybe it's some kind of notification light, but I looked in the settings and there's no option to turn it off.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It flashes whenever you get certain notifications. If you tap through and close all the notifications in the lower right hand corner of the tool bar (in front of clock) it should stop flashing. 

It will also Flash if you get e-mails. 

You can't disable it without rooting the device.

[TUR]Disable Home key or change to Power key - xda-developers


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

What is a good app that let's you send texts from a tablet? I can't find one. Also how do you go forward on the browser. Thanks for your input and assistance.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

For the apps you can look here: https://play.google.com/store/search?q=texting&c=apps

On the browser there should be a ">" button to press which will push you forward.


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

I upgraded to ICS and pages that had videos all say that I need flash to access. Before the upgrade I was able to view them, eg cbs tv shows. I like the ICS interface alot and it's pretty fast. Is there going to be upgrades, so those sites will show those videos eventually? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you download this here on your tablet?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...1bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5hZG9iZS5mbGFzaHBsYXllciJd


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks. I got confused because you said that ICS had its own flash and didn't use Adobe. That worked perfectly. I have to say I am a little disappointed about the quality of the video. Otherwise, this was a great tablet for a great price. I know people complain about the battery, but mine lasted well over a day. I wonder if the Asus transformer tablet has significantly better display. I was looking forward to the 370t, and but that seems like a pipe dream, but this tablet has really exceeded my expectations. Especially, with ICS.. Thanks for the recommendation shotgun, if you're reading this. Thanks for your help. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No problem! Glad everything is working!

Please mark this topic as [SOLVED] using the thread tools.


----------

